# Snowy Day +Pvc+Duct Tape= 3 New Shooters



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

I got sent home from work today due to foul weather. So while staying warm by the fire I put together some simple shooters. 1/2"x approx 4' pvc camo and orange duct tape. Darts are made from coat hangers and duct tape approx 6" long overall.


----------



## The Warrior (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Bad ass! Nice. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

A good days work.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Great looking shooters and darts! I was looking at that camo tape the other day but passed on it. You've got me rethinking it as it really

spruced yours up and I don't like the stock white look on pvc.


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone !



Turtle said:


> Great looking shooters and darts! I was looking at that camo tape the other day but passed on it. You've got me rethinking it as it really
> 
> spruced yours up and I don't like the stock white look on pvc.


Turtle, if you gonna use pvc you gotta dress it up (in my opinion). The duct tape is an easy solution, one roll will do alot of guns, and you can pick up a roll for under $4.00, thats cheaper than a good grade spray paint


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

jtilley said:


> Thanks everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. The tape gives the pipe more stability as well.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes the tape definitely makes the gun....I'll put some on my next one


----------

